# Some information please- do snakes chase people?



## Peter1 (Apr 26, 2012)

I was going for a walk yesterday along a creek at the base of the Blue Mountains having a great old time when I climbed the bank to go around an obstacle and came face to face with a very large snake - very dark coloured but I don't think it was a red bellied black. I was probably about two metres from it's head and I'm sure we both got a bit of a shock. In my natureboy type persona I turned and quickly departed back the way I had come thinking "go in peace old fellow -I'll just leave you to it." As I hastily departed the scene I looked back over my shoulder "just in case" and was extremely surprised to see my reptillian pal in hot pursuit, down the bank and along the trail coming straight after me. I clicked on the turbo drive and legged it at speed and managed a fortunate escape. My question -I thought snakes didn't chase people and only attacked when cornered. Do you think perhaps I was between him and his hole and he was just trying to get home and I was in the way -or perhaps it was a large mum just trying to get back to her brood - or on the other hand was he just extremely upset and chasing me away from his relaxing spot in the sun? Any answers would be welcome. It freaked me out as I was sure all would be cool if I just left him alone and I ended up getting one hell of a shock. Thanks, Peter.


----------



## Ramsayi (Apr 26, 2012)

He had his escape route,you were just in the way of it.


----------



## Nathan_T (Apr 26, 2012)

Generally, no, but there are quite a few youtube videos floating around showing the exceptions.


----------



## CrystalMoon (Apr 26, 2012)

I havent had any problems with most snakes out in the bush except for being bitten by a whip snake it was my fault as I stood on it lol and it bit and ran(well slithered)and for some reason the green tree snakes around my place years ago seemed to be really aggressive??? I was forever getting chased by them, I have never had trouble with them anywhere else I have lived? (maybe they didnt like all the loud music I played at the time lol) I had 8 acres with 6 of it left as untouched rainforest and had an abundance of reptile visitors


----------



## Tsubakai (Apr 26, 2012)

They don't chase. You both just happened to use the same escape route out of a scary situation.


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 26, 2012)

Most people won't, or don't stop when a snake is coming their way. People have a preconceived idea that the snake is actually out to get them. Naturally it’s always a good idea to back off slowly or change course rather than risk a bite by encroaching its space, but you’ll have found that the snake would have either gone around you…or taken shelter near you :lol: 

The other exception is that I’ve seen snakes that have been highly agitated by birds etc trying to peck them (or people trying to whack them with sticks), and they seem like they’ll want to attack anything that moves (and quite possibly will attack since something has been annoying the be-jesus out of it , as it's defending its life!). 

I love the red bellies. Wonderful animals.


----------



## CrystalMoon (Apr 26, 2012)

moosenoose said:


> Most people won't, or don't stop when a snake is coming their way. People have a preconceived idea that the snake is actually out to get them. Naturally it’s always a good idea to back off slowly or change course rather than risk a bite by encroaching its space, but you’ll have found that the snake would have either gone around you…or taken shelter near you :lol:
> 
> The other exception is that I’ve seen snakes that have been highly agitated by birds etc trying to peck them (or people trying to whack them with sticks), and they seem like they’ll want to attack anything that moves (and quite possibly it will attack since something has been annoying the be-jesus out of it , and it's defending its life!).
> 
> I love the red bellies. Wonderful animals.


I truly tried for a number of years to talk myself into believing the above mentioned(in previous post) green tree snakes were not trying to chase me? I am honestly saying they did, I had them in pretty large numbers around my place and I made it like a snake haven, I used to get tree snakes and pythons inside probably on a daily basis. If they were on the ground they would raise themselves up and lunge at me, and no matter what direction I took they would follow me at a fast pace so if that is not chasing then I wasnt chased lol I was not the only person this happened to. Many people were also "chased" I dont know I didnt see them so cant say? but they said they were chased, to the point where a lot around the area started saying they were crossing with browns :facepalm: ridiculous I know, but it gives you an idea of how these Tree snakes behaved? Again I state I have never found this with other green tree snakes in other areas? or any other snake I have encountered round the house or in the bush


----------



## Nathan_T (Apr 26, 2012)

Here's that video I was talking about:
Don't chase Brown Snakes (Pseudonaja nuchalis) - YouTube

I've got a somewhat hard time believing that was "both just going the same direction". Granted the guy was ******* the snake off, but it does give credence to people's reports, I hear it often about browns


----------



## Echiopsis (Apr 26, 2012)

Nathan_T said:


> Here's that video I was talking about:
> Don't chase Brown Snakes (Pseudonaja nuchalis) - YouTube
> 
> I've got a somewhat hard time believing that was "both just going the same direction". Granted the guy was ******* the snake off, but it does give credence to people's reports, I hear it often about browns



That snake was dumped in the open and followed. When flight fails, fight kicks in. Note the snake attacks then quickly retreats, all its doing is giving itself an opportunity to get the hell out of the way of the clown with the camera.

Chase isnt the right word for this and you wont see it in a wild snake that has a way to escape. The stories of Tigers chasing people across creeks etc are just plain rubbish.


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Apr 26, 2012)

Echiopsis said:


> That snake was dumped in the open and followed. When flight fails, fight kicks in. Note the snake attacks then quickly retreats, all its doing is giving itself an opportunity to get the hell out of the way of the clown with the camera.
> 
> Chase isnt the right word for this and you wont see it in a wild snake that has a way to escape. The stories of Tigers chasing people across creeks etc are just plain rubbish.



Spot on, clear as day that this is exactly what is happening in that video. Certainly not a case of "same direction" here as the animal is attempting to frighten of it's percieved attacker, then flee in the other direction. When I release wild elapids from a relocation, I always choose a natural spot with plenty of cover, to date, I have never once seen any elapid do anything other than quickly determine my location, then sprint for cover. Every single time.

In your situation OP, I'd wager that your "hasty departure" may have served to agitate the animal, just like you saw in that video, and he may very well have been making space for himself to flee.


----------



## Tristan (Apr 26, 2012)

snakes leave a trail of pheromones as they travel if they get spooked they know the direction they have come from and know its probably safer than an unknown direction so just follow there own scent to safety, chances are you we standing\walking that same path


----------



## saratoga (Apr 26, 2012)

Echiopsis said:


> That snake was dumped in the open and followed. When flight fails, fight kicks in. Note the snake attacks then quickly retreats, all its doing is giving itself an opportunity to get the hell out of the way of the clown with the camera.
> 
> Chase isnt the right word for this and you wont see it in a wild snake that has a way to escape. The stories of Tigers chasing people across creeks etc are just plain rubbish.



As the "clown with the camera" let me explain what happened in that video. I caught the snake at the bush hotel I was working at and relocated up to the airstrip away from the hotel, both for the snakes safety and that of the hotel patrons. I saw it as a great opportunity to try to get some video footage, never expecting it to turn out quite how it did!

I chose the airstrip because it was relatively open and I thought the snake would have little chance of escaping quickly, hence enabling me to get more video time.

It's clear that when I tipped the snake out on the ground it tried to move away from me, all it wanted to do was get away. A couple of time I approached closely as it moved away and it stopped, gave a mild threat display then kept moving on. This should have been a clear enough indicator to the "clown with the camera" to back off. However, I kept pushing the boundaries and going closer so of course the snake feels like it's being threatened or attacked, and with nowhere to hide or escape it then has a serious go at me before trying to escape me again. Had there been a pile of rocks or a hollow log nearby it would have been straight into it to try and avoid me, but it really was caught out in the open. Note how quickly it disappears once it finds an escape down the ant burrow.

Even though the video is an example of a snake having a go at someone, I think you'd be hard pressed to call it being chased by a snake...what looks like a lot of ground covered at speed in the video is probably only 3 or 4 metres when it's coming at me......there's no way you can call that a chase (unless your'e the size of a skink!)

I tried to make it clear in the video that snakes do want to get away if left alone. Think about it; what reason could a snake have for possibly wanting to attack someone and put itself at considerable risk doing so. The only reason a snake attacks something is to eat it, or if it feels threatened. If the snake feels threatened you can remove the threat by backing off...quite simple.

I've had many other snakes "come at me" sometimes shooting between my legs from a metre or so away; but it has always been into a bush or a hole behind me. Surprised in the open they head for the nearest escape route which just sometimes happens to be close to you. It's the same thing with Frill-neck Lizards and Tree Goannas, if they are startled in the open, they head for the nearest tree to climb and escape and sometimes that "tree" can be a person!

So to the OP, have a considered think back over the circumstances and I think you'll find the snake was probably just trying to get back to his favourite hole as quickly as possible, and that just happened to be in your direction.


----------



## Echiopsis (Apr 26, 2012)

saratoga said:


> As the "clown with the camera" let me explain what happened in that video. I caught the snake at the bush hotel I was working at and relocated up to the airstrip away from the hotel, both for the snakes safety and that of the hotel patrons. I saw it as a great opportunity to try to get some video footage, never expecting it to turn out quite how it did!



Sorry mate, nothing personal meant, I'm often the clown with the camera myself :lol: I enjoy your vids, keep them coming.


----------



## saratoga (Apr 26, 2012)

Echiopsis said:


> Sorry mate, nothing personal meant, I'm often the clown with the camera myself :lol: I enjoy your vids, keep them coming.



lol... no offence taken  very mild compared to some of the comments I've had on that video!!!


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Apr 26, 2012)

CrystalMoon said:


> I truly tried for a number of years to talk myself into believing the above mentioned(in previous post) green tree snakes were not trying to chase me? I am honestly saying they did, I had them in pretty large numbers around my place and I made it like a snake haven, I used to get tree snakes and pythons inside probably on a daily basis. If they were on the ground they would raise themselves up and lunge at me, and no matter what direction I took they would follow me at a fast pace so if that is not chasing then I wasnt chased lol I was not the only person this happened to. Many people were also "chased" I dont know I didnt see them so cant say? but they said they were chased, to the point where a lot around the area started saying they were crossing with browns :facepalm: ridiculous I know, but it gives you an idea of how these Tree snakes behaved? Again I state I have never found this with other green tree snakes in other areas? or any other snake I have encountered round the house or in the bush




I have to admit... those werent real snakes chasing you crystal.... that was me disguised as a snake :lol: bbwwwaahahahahahahehehehehe


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 26, 2012)

Saratoga and Echiopsis- can i just say how nice it was to see that that didnt end up in a typical APS war of words!!!


----------



## CrystalMoon (Apr 26, 2012)

CaptainRatbag said:


> I have to admit... those werent real snakes chasing you crystal.... that was me disguised as a snake :lol: bbwwwaahahahahahahehehehehe


I dont know whether to be relieved or more concerned  
On a serious note and on reading some more posts here, I am wondering if those particular snakes were actually following their own trails back and forth that they had traveled day in day out? like I posted previously, I was completely snake friendly there were trees and growth right up to my doors and windows(the old push out prop with a stick kind)it wasnt uncared for type of growth but rain foresty and wild  I just assumed they were chasing me(bloody seemed like it lol) Heck I am all for changing my point of view if I am presented with logic(usually)


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Apr 26, 2012)

Nah, I just got lost.... was hard to see out of the little eye holes and the little pretend toung thingys mechanism was getting in my way :shock::lol:


----------



## Peter1 (Apr 28, 2012)

*Thanks*

Thanks very much to all of you for your considered replies. I have concluded that my scaly pal and I were both just trying to get out of the way and headed in the same direction. I must have scared him as much as he scared me. When I lifted my head over the side of the bank I was only half a body length higher than him and two metres from his snout. I had descended the 3 metre bank and was another 5 metres along the trail when I saw him two metres directly behind me and travelling at speed(he was at least an 8 footer). Please don't think I'm anti herp. Used to live in the forest in the SW of WA years ago in a tumble down house with no steps to the front verandah. A big fat juicy tiger used to sun himself directly below and I would sit meditating with my eyes closed -unfortunately even with super meditative powers I couldn't help but sneak a peak from time to time (what a wimp). Cheers to all, Peter.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2012)

only rubber ones


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (Apr 28, 2012)

On a lighter note, my snakes chase me everytime,
When i have got a rat in my hand.LOL. & it still gets the adrenalin running everytime.

Cheers
Ian


----------

